
The Google manifesto isn’t sexist or anti-diversity, it’s science - wyclif
https://www.theglobeandmail.com///opinion/no-the-google-manifesto-isnt-sexist-or-anti-diversity-its-science/article35903359/
======
justusw
Regardless of whether you agree with him or not, trying to drown the
conversation with pointless rhetoric and flagging submissions will lead to
nothing.

------
oculusthrift
inb4 flagged and gone :)

~~~
spydum
Echo chamber is alive and well!

